# Can This Be Repaired, Or New Panel Required?



## EViS (Sep 3, 2010)

I reversed into a bollard (doh!) a few weeks back and dented the rear-N/S panel on the corner of the light. I replaced the light lens the same day, but the dent has yet to be repaired. Photograph of damage attached.

Do you guys reckon this can be repaired by hammering the panel in where the impact has pushed it out, followed by filling in the dent? Or would even a professional body shop just replace the entire panel?


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't think a pro would replace the panel I think theyd hammer it fill it as necessary


----------



## EViS (Sep 3, 2010)

Right, in which case any advice on how to go about this? Would you use a mallet with a piece of timber to knock the panel back inwards, or gently tap it with a hammer?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

This would repair, get a bodyshop to do it though dude you'll make a dogs breakfast of it :thumb:

I'm a panel beater painter and that's a specialist repair...


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

never tap a dent from the inside unless you know what you are doing.

metal has almsot no memory and when you dent it (like you did) it will have stretched/shrink it. to get it back you will need to get a hammer and dollie (decent ones) and you will probably have to sort out that crease first, also you could well find that the edge around the dent is actully raised ever so slightly so will need taking back down.

if you want to tackle that yourself go have a read up on some panel beating forums


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

That is repairable. But I wouldn't try and have ago yourself, it's not jut a case of a mallet and a block of wood. That needs dolly and a flipper to shrink it back into shape.
I'd leave it to the professionals, if you attempt it yourself you could stretch the metal to far, which will turn a simple repair into a worse one.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

As above easy repair for a pro....


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

I think a Pro could fix that with a spotter to pull it back into shape.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

EViS said:


> Right, in which case any advice on how to go about this? Would you use a mallet with a piece of timber to knock the panel back inwards, or gently tap it with a hammer?


If you're having to ask this I'd suggest getting a pro to do it. It's not a huge repair and the cost of getting it done properly will be more than offset by the difference it would make to the value of the vehicle, compared to doing it yourself with a mallet and a piece of wood :doublesho


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

This could easily be repaired, may need a little filler though mate


----------



## EViS (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies chaps. I am no professional, but have in the past undertaken repairs on smaller dents in the middle of panels on previous vehicles with pretty good results. However, this one being on the corner and having raised/creased the panel further along has made me less confident of repairing it myself.

What's a fair price for a body shop to charge for this repair in the South-East? And can any recommend a shop?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

EViS said:


> Thanks for all of the replies chaps. I am no professional, but have in the past undertaken repairs on smaller dents in the middle of panels on previous vehicles with pretty good results. However, this one being on the corner and having raised/creased the panel further along has made me less confident of repairing it myself.
> 
> What's a fair price for a body shop to charge for this repair in the South-East? And can any recommend a shop?


Where abouts in the south east are you.


----------



## EViS (Sep 3, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Where abouts in the south east are you.


Surrey.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

EViS said:


> Surrey.


Andy might just be your man for the job fella :thumb:


----------



## EViS (Sep 3, 2010)

Apologies for the delay in replying, are you referring to Andyb0127, above?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Easy repair for someone who knows what they are doing.


----------

